# Empire state troops



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

For 7th Swordsmen were the unit of choice, Mainly because the sword/ sheild combo and slightly better stats and both spearmen and Halberdiers were relegated to detachments and fluff units.
Does anyone think that spearmen might edge out swordsmen as the default choice with the way the new combat works or can the better save, WS and INIT still keep the swordsmen on top.
I don't think for a minute that halberdiers will become king as they still have no protection and really crap initiative so will probably jusy die in droves. 
Hopefully I won't need to change my army around to much (although I will probably get rid of my skirmishing archers) but then my army already relies on big blocks of infantry to do the donkeywork anyway.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

who knows with the winds of change???


----------



## Nitetime (Jun 7, 2010)

Who knows how/if the weapons' rules change. But if halbs get to fight from 3 ranks then I need to re-evaluate.


----------

